

Ask HN: What are good blogs that focus on bootstrapping a startup? - zacharyb


======
fidanov
<http://37signals.com/svn>

<http://37signals.com/bootstrapped> <\- not a blog but a lot of useful
examples

<http://unicornfree.com>

<http://kalzumeus.com>

<http://blog.asmartbear.com/>

These are the best I've ever read.

------
hasenj
<http://unicornfree.com/30x500/>

------
saluki
Do podcasts count?

These are updated weekly.

StartUpsForTheRestofUs.com

Mixergy.com

~~~
zacharyb
Sure, general resources are helpful as well. :-)

Thanks,

------
dylanhassinger
tropicalmba.com

lifestylebusinesspodcast.com

